# Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht



## Chron-O-John (18. Juli 2017)

*Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Hallo, alle zusammen!
Hab  mir jetzt hier und auch auf ein paar anderen Seiten einiges zu dem Mainboards durchgelesen, aber so wirklich entscheiden kann ich mich nicht.
Ich will meine CPU (+Mainboard und RAM) erneuern, und später, wenn die Preise wieder stimmen eventuell meine Grafikkarte auch (momenten R9 290 X OC)

Wie schon der Threadtitel verrät soll es als CPU ein Ryzen 5 1600X werden, da dieser imho das Beste P/L Verhältnis hat. Auch beim Mainboard suche ich etwas mit gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Es muss nich tunbedingt das Billigste sein, wenn es den Aufpreis Rechtfertigt, zahle ich auch gerne etwas mehr.S

Folgende Punkte sind mir wichtig/unwichtig:


AM4 Sockel
Gutes BIOS bzw. Support (hatte in der Vergangenheit so meine Problemchen mit Gigabyte-Boards)
keine PCI-Slots (also ausschließlich PCIe) die brauch ich nicht, und versperren nur unnötig Platz. Wenns unbedingt sein muss, kann ich mich mit 1-2 Slots arrangieren.
Betriebssystem soll vorerst mal Windows 7 bleiben.
4 Sata-Anschlüsse sind ausreichend
M2 (PCIE) sollte es unbedingt haben
4 PWM geregelte Lüfteranschlüsse wären schön
Onboard-Sound ist mir egal, ich habe eine Soundkarte
Mindestens 3000er RAM den ich brav von der Hersteller-Kompatibilitätsliste kaufen werde, also hier einer bisschen größere Auswahl würde mich freuen.
Ich möchte in Zukunft (moderat) unter Luftkühlung übertakten
SLI/Crossfire Support unwichtig/nicht geplant
Optik ist mir vollkommen egal

Was ich so gelesen habe bis jetzt, kommen aufgrund der besseren Stromversorgung eigentlich nur X370er Boards in Frage, momentan bin ich beim
Asus Prime X370-Pro
gelandet, als mein Favorit, was ist eure Meinung dazu? Danke für eure Antworten!

Ps: Falls das hier jemand liest und zufällig seine alte Logitech MX-3 Maus los werden will, ich suche immer noch


----------



## manimani89 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

also ich bin zufrieden damit. hat auch schon den neuen realtek chip(was du anscheinend nicht brauchst) aber mein speicher ist 2666er und läuft auch mit 3200 wenn ich cl 18 Timings nehme ansonsten habe ich jetzt 3066 15/17/17/36. ist halt dual ranked sollte man nicht vergessen. vl geht auch single rank 3600 keine ahnung


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Das Asus Prime X370-Pro ist ein gutes Board. Asus bietet auch eine gute Update-Versorgung an.
Diese ist bei MSI nicht ganz so gut. 

Alternativ wäre das AsRock Fata1ty Gaming X eine gute Option. Es hat 5 PWM-Anschlüsse, dafür sind aber 2 für den CPU-Kühler vorgesehen. Einen kann man ja aber auch anders nutzen, sollte man nur im BIOS umstellen.
RAM bis 3200MHz wird auch angegeben, dennoch kann es bei JEDEM Board dazu kommen, dass der RAM nicht mit dieser Geschwindigkeit läuft. Liegt halt auch zum Teil an der CPU.

ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming X Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Hätte auch wie @Schnuetz1 das Asrock empfohlen, gerade im Hinblick auf OC.
Gruß T.


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Danke für die Antworten bisher!

Das Asrock gefällt mir recht gut - ist aber relativ identisch zum Asus. Was  mir augenscheinlich aufgefallen ist, sind Asus 10 Phasen, Asrock 12 Phasen. Machst das noch großartig einen Unterschied beim OC?


----------



## manimani89 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

nope macht keinen unterschied bei normalen overclock. weiter als 4ghz geht die cpu so und so nicht. eher Richtung 3.85-3.9ghz wie meine


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Wenn die Phasen 1:1 identisch wären, dann würde es bedeuten, dass in der Theorie deine Übertaktung mit 12 Phasen stabiler wäre.
Da aber auch immer die Frage ist, wie diese Phasen wirklich aufgebaut sind, kann man das gar nicht so gut vergleichen.

Spürbare Unterschiede wirst du dadurch aber nicht haben.
Generell sind die Board wirklich sehr ähnlich.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Also optisch sieht das Board sehr ähnlich zu dem X370 Killer SLI aus (das was ich habe) und ich bin super zufrieden damit, das AGESA 1.0.0.6 Update kam auch relativ schnell, und das UEFI finde ich auch ganz schnike gelöst


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Optik ist mir eh egar, ich denke dann wirds das Asrock, weil 2 M2 slots

Hat noch wer eine konkrete Speicherempfehlung?
16 GB (2x8) Sollen es werden.


----------



## Tolotos66 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Asrock bietet einen recht guten Support bei BIOS-Neuerscheinungen. Glaube auch, der Sound ist bei dem Asrock etwas besser. Aber verkehrt machste mit beiden Brettern nix.
Gruß T.

PS: Layout finde ich noch wichtig.


----------



## Chron-O-John (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Layout sind beide auch recht ident.
Sound muss ich noch sehen, ob der onboard eventuell besser ist, als meine doch ein bisschen ältere ASUS karte (was ich aber bezweifle)


----------



## Salatsauce45 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Beachte bitte das der zweite M.2 nicht für NVMe SSDs geeignet ist. Schau bei Geizhals nach der richtigen Bezeichnung des verwendeten Protokolls, es könnte sein, dass es nur Sata unterstützt.


----------



## Grooxy (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard fÃ¼r AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Ist hier vielleicht etwas für dich dabei: AMD Ryzen fur Sockel AM4: 40 Mainboards in der Ubersicht fur Aufruster - jetzt aktualisiert

Hatte irgendwie keine Lust gehabt mir alle Kriterien einzuprägen ich hab auf google das eingegeben: ryzen 5 mainboard am4 sockel windows 7 4 Sata M2 4PWM 3000 RAM


----------



## Chron-O-John (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Hallo,

danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Das Asruck-Board ist es schlussendlich geworden. Ich bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*



Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten. Das Asruck-Board ist es schlussendlich geworden. Ich bin schon gespannt!


Berichte dann mal
Gruß T.


----------



## tro0p (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Ich hoffe es ist recht, wenn ich mich hier dran hänge. Suche ebenfalls ein Board, allerdings im µATX - Format. In meiner engeren Auswahl steht das ASRock > AB350M Pro4 
Allerdings, steht bei der Support-Liste: Note6: Each RAM whose frequency is 3000 will downgrade to 2933 with AB350M Pro4. Also reicht da im Prinzip RAM mit 3000, der Aufpreis zu 3200+ lohnt also nicht? Evtl. habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps, danke und Gruß.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Das Board hat im Test gut abgeschnitten, kannst ohne Probleme zugreifen.
Zum Ram: Das hat weniger was mit der maximalen Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Hier kommt es auf den Ram Teiler und zugehörigem strap an, die ASRock implementiert hat. In diesem Fall lässt sich keine gültige Kombination aus Teiler und strap erstellen, weshalb ein Betrieb mit 3000 MHz nicht möglich ist (ist bei vielen Boards so). Dementsprechend wird auf die nächstkleinere Kombi gegriffen: 2933 MHz. Das schließt aber einen Betrieb schneller als 3000MHz nicht aus, 3200 und mehr sind daher auch möglich.


----------



## tro0p (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Ok, danke. Bin eh noch unschlüssig, was Board; RAM u. CPU Kühler angeht. CPU ist aber sicher. Demnächst sollen ja wohl noch einige µatx / itx Boards kommen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD Ryzen 5 1600X gesucht*

Für einige ältere Kühler gibts ein upgradew-Kit. Ich hab mir so eines um 6€ für meinen Alpenföhn Brocken (1er) gekauft und werde ihn weiterverwenden.


----------

